# need fishing buddies



## mossycove (Oct 12, 2007)

looking for fishing junkies to help round out a crew. we usually bottom fish out of destin orp cola once or twice a week. we split bait and gas, etc. call kitty @ 206 3827


----------



## mossycove (Oct 12, 2007)

we have a 25 ft sea cat with 2 115 johnsons. just having a hard time meeting folks that want to go offshore. gimme a call @ 206 3827 and ask for mike or kitty. looking forward to meeting some folks and doin some fishing.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

What do the costs generally run?


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I am usually up for a trip, but I work all week, so I can only fish on the weekends.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## firemanlimo (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a firefighter and have every other day off (for the most part). Shoot me a PM when you start thinking about going and depending on what day it is I'de like to go. Where are you located? Do you usually go out Pensacola pass or Destin? :toast


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hiya Kitty, just spoke to you. Whenever you have a plan just drop me a line...Very Flexible thru end of December.... Being retired is kewl.

Tight Lines,

Rick


----------

